# Z31 Performance Struts



## Joseph Riggs (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello, I hope that somebody could help me out with this one. I own a 1987 Nissan 300zx, as of now it is almost completely stock (besides minor upgrades and tweaks). For quite a while now I have been searching around the internet trying to find some lowering shocks and springs. I have decided on getting the Eibach Progressive Lowering springs, but I have run into an issue. I cannot seem to find a performance strut for the Z31. Most forums say to buy the Tokico, Bilstein, or KYB shocks, but these all seem to be discontinued by each company and most of the forum posts are outdated. The only shock I am able to find is the Koni performance shock, but these are nearly $180 a piece, at that price i might as well get coil-overs. I am surprised that I am the only one to run into this issue. it seems as though, these days, most people have decided to go with coil-overs, which are very expensive and require modifications to install. Can anybody help me out with this? I am simply looking to lower my z31 around 1-1 1/2 in without having to pay $1000 for coil-overs.

Thank You,
Joseph Riggs


----------



## Jadon Kerr 87 300zx turbo (Mar 31, 2020)

if your interested in being low you could always just cut your springs haha jk don’t. But I’ve seen a video I. The internet of these kids throwing s13 coil overs in 300zx and it seemed simple enough


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try these:









KSport® - GT™ Lowering Spring Kit


GT Front and Rear Lowering Coil Springs with 2.5" Front and 2.25" Rear Drop Height - Part Number LSHD01 by KSport. Quantity: 4 per Pack. Available in Performance.




www.carid.com












B&G Suspension S2 Sport Lowering Springs Nissan 300ZX & Turbo - 84-89


With over 50 years of spring design and manufacturing expertise, B&G Suspension S2 Lowering Springs are engineered to improve handling while maintaining safety and ride quality. S2 lowering spring are designed for the enthusiast that desires street performance while maintaining exceptional ride...




frsport.com


----------

